# ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!



## angf (24 يناير 2007)

انا عندي مجموعة من الترانيم كده فيها حاجات صعب انك تلاقيها علشان كده قولت اشارككم بيها
لو حد عايز حاجة معينة يقولي بجد بلييييز يقولي

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1313894/cb97fb2f/Traneem.html
password: tony

- فيك احتمي
- رامبو في المدرسة
- منقوش في كفك
اكتشفوا بقى انتوا الباقي​
Tony​


----------



## angf (24 يناير 2007)

انا اسف هو اكيد قصدي ترانيم جديدة مس حديدة:a82:


----------



## Basilius (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك وياريت تشغل الرسايل الخاصة او تبعت الايميل بتاعك فى رساله خاصة 
اكرر فى رساله خاصة وليس الموضوع


----------



## angf (29 يناير 2007)

تظهر لي صفحة اني ليس لدي الصلاحية الكافية لارسال رسالة خاصة


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2007)

اه سورى  انت فاضلك شوية مشاركات هسال فى الموضوع دة وابقا اقولك


----------



## michael ibrahim (29 يناير 2007)

_شكراً ليك و ربنا يعوضك_:yahoo:


----------



## angf (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك جدا يا oesi معلش انا بتقل عليك واتعبك 
سورررررررررررررررري


----------



## myway (3 فبراير 2007)

ممكن من فضلك ترنيمة أنبا شنودة يا راعينا فيديو
شكرا


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة دى 
و ليا طلب 
انت حاطط ترنيمة "أنبا أنطونيوس فيك أسرار" 
أنا نزلتها و ياريت لو عندك بقيت الشريط ترفعهولى
الشريط اسمه صوت من البرية​*


----------



## angf (6 فبراير 2007)

سوري يا cobcob مش عندي بس هدور عليه


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

انا طالب شضريط ترانيم لضياء صبري اسم الشريط ملك السلام ( ابورو ) 
ممكن لو سمحت تجبهولي


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2007)

على فكره انا بفتح الموقع اللىانت كاتبه لقيت فيه حاجات غريبه مفهمتش منه حاجه قفلته تانى


----------



## بنت الله (28 فبراير 2007)

ترانيم جميلة اوى


----------



## angf (2 مارس 2007)

غريب ليه يا عم candy انت تختار الـfolder وتختار ترنيمة وتعمل دونلود الموضع بسيط زي الـmy computer


----------



## nader nashat (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*

ميرسى وربنا يبلركك يا اخى


----------



## mario_in_jesus (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*

جمييييييييييييلة


----------



## مينا+لكم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*

ياريت ترنيمة انا عايزك انتا  يا صاحب القوات


----------



## mario_in_jesus (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*

أنا عايزك انت للمرنم ماهر فايز
http://www.rogepost.com/n/6446222959


----------



## bichoy (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*

اريد ترانيم شريط رامبو في المدرسة للأهمية


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*



bichoy قال:


> اريد ترانيم شريط رامبو في المدرسة للأهمية



شريط رامبو فى المدرسة هاتلاقيه هنا يابيشوى فى اول صفحة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25328
وباقى الموضوع كله شرايط ترانيم الاطفال​


----------



## باسم رمسيس خير (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!*

مشكور تعب محبتك و عاوز البوم زهور البستان لضياء صبري


----------



## Angie Meshreki (2 سبتمبر 2008)

Rabena ye3awadak, ana nefsi fi Sherit "Mariam 3azra2 el agial" le Diaa Sabry wi sherit "sot korbag" le farik saint Marina mp3s. Thank you so much.


----------



## hekmat (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لاو سمحت هتعبك معايا انا عايزة ترنمتين لبولس الملاك بس انا مش عارفة اسم الشريط واحد:smi420::36_22_26:ة اسمها دايما دايقين المر والتانية الدنيا دايما ليه تملى مضلمة ولو لقيت الشريط كله يبقي كويس لو ملقتهوش متتعبش نفسك وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------

